

Ask HN: Who can down-vote comments and/or submissions? - mise

It seems that comments are sometimes "greyed out", which I presume is the result of down-voting. Who can perform this down-voting?
======
ColinWright
Anyone can upvote submissions and comments. Every upvote helps float the item
higher, and counts for the submitter or commenter as a point of karma.

People with enough karma (currently 500 points) can also downvote (with a few
exceptions). Downvotes are pretty much the opposite of upvotes, floating the
item lower, and taking karma from the commenter.

The exceptions to downvotes are that you can't downvote:

* A submission.

* A reply to a comment you made

* A reply to a submission you made

* Something that's really old

Did you check out the FAQ before asking? There's a link to it at the bottom of
(very nearly) every page: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

There it says:

    
    
        Why don't I see down arrows?
    
        There are no down arrows on submissions.
        They only appear on comments after users
        reach a certain karma threshold.
    

_(although I see someone else has already quoted that)_

~~~
mise
No, I didn't! Didn't know of it, although I should have gone looking for one.

------
dsmithn
From the FAQ:

    
    
      Why don't I see down arrows?
    
      There are no down arrows on submissions. They only appear on comments after users reach a certain karma threshold.
    

I believe it's around 500 points.

------
whiterabbit
Judging from the empirical evidence my own comments afford me, this ability is
safeguarded for only the most short-sighted and humor-deprived HN users.
(Bait.)

~~~
mooism2
Note that humour does not travel well, sarcasm and earnestness are frequently
confused with each other, and standards of who it is polite to be rude about
vary.

